# aggiornamento a xorg-server 1.5.2 e visualizzazione sfocata

## manang

salve, ho aggiornato il mio sistema e quindi ho installato xorg-server 1.5.2.

ho il kernel 2.6.26-r1 e inoltre ho isntallato gli ultimi driver per la scheda video ati

ora però vedo sfocato, il rendering è attivo e gli effetti pure, ma vedo sfocato sia con kde che con gnome.

cosa può essere?

chiedete cosa devo postare.

ciao

angelo

----------

## Onip

Io ho avuto un problema di 'sfocatura' con il passaggio tra due versioni di driver nvidia un po' di tempo fa.

la soluzione: schiacciare il bottone 'auto' di sincronizzazione del monitor ( che è un lcd ) e dopo ha funzionato sempre bene anche in windows.

Spero possa aiutarti

----------

## manang

no non ha funzionato...

mi spiace...

----------

## randomaze

 *manang wrote:*   

> ma vedo sfocato sia con kde che con gnome.

 

Cosa vedi sfocato? Tutto oppure solo i caratteri?

Il log di xorg non dice nulla? (errori, warnings, ...)?

Di che monitor stiamo parlando?

----------

## manang

è un monitor lcd acer da 19 pollici

non ho nessun tipo di warning ne errore.

vedo sfocato tutto, specialmente i caratteri, in quanto i caratteri sono in genere meglio definiti rispetto ai bordi se si usano effetti grafici.

----------

## randomaze

 *manang wrote:*   

> vedo sfocato tutto, specialmente i caratteri, in quanto i caratteri sono in genere meglio definiti rispetto ai bordi se si usano effetti grafici.

 

Se non hai notato un cambio di risoluzione (o con i bottoncini non riesci a vedere se c'è stato un cambio della frequenza di refresh rispetto a quella del monitor) prova a fare il downgrade dei driver...

----------

## manang

quando sono riuscito ad avviare x, mi mostrava lo schermo ad una risoluzione più bassa.

se cambio frequenza non noto nulla di diverso.

poi per fare il downgrade devo rimettere xorg 1.4.2.

----------

## manang

è come se non utilizzasse tutti e 16 milioni di colori.

l'immagine non è limpida

si può fare qualcosa?

----------

## djinnZ

Leggere nei log di X se risoluzione, frequenza (che in genere sugli lcd è 60 e basta), numero dei colori ed eventuali segnalazioni warning/error suggeriscono qualcosa è troppo poco desueto?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## manang

allego il mio xorg.conf.

magari c'è qualche arcano:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

        Option     "AutoAddDevices"        "False"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "evdev"

   Option  "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option  "XkbModel" "evdev"

   Option  "AutoRepeat" "500 30" 

   Option  "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard1"

   Driver   "evdev"

   Option  "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard2"

   Driver   "evdev"

   Option  "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard3"

   Driver   "evdev"

   Option  "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "evdev"

   Option  "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "90"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

   Option "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver     "fglrx"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

        Option "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

non esiste nessuna opzione che parli di aliasing?

ciao

e grazie mille a tutti

----------

